# Smoke



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 20, 2020)

What do I look for besides TBS..how thick in the smoker? when I use the tubes with pellets it seems a little thick..if I fill half way and shake horizontal it seems pretty good...dust seems a little light all in the mailbox mod  any help appreciated


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2020)

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> What do I look for besides TBS..how thick in the smoker? when I use the tubes with pellets it seems a little thick..if I fill half way and shake horizontal it seems pretty good...dust seems a little light all in the mailbox mod any help appreciated


How does the food taste ?  
My opinion ,,, you're not going to get TBS using a tube .  I suggested in one of your other threads to do a test with slices of white bread , to see what color you got on the bread . Did you try that ?  I've been using a tube with a MES 30  mail box mod for a long time . It can huff like a freight train going up hill .  NEVER had any off taste or color .  Just trying to help you  , so maybe take some of the advice ?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

The only bad taste I had was a batch of cheese it's terrible ...ham,two batches of cheese,burnt ends,nuts all good 

I did the bread and Ziploc bag test kinda a golden brown color ..I wasn't sure how long to test for I did about three hours... I'm more worried during the cold smoking process... I'll find out today salmon on the menu


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2020)

If you are cold smoking salmon into lox one 12" tube should be plenty, don't over do it. RAY


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

Not cold smoking the salmon...I guess what I'm trying to say in my post is a consistent smoke I did test runs all this week trying to figure out what works best so when I did the salmon today I would be ready... some times I can't see into the smoker it's just so full other times I can see all the way to the back.... same process same pellets same everything except the weather... last night I figured I had a plan this morning I couldn't keep the tube going in the mailbox mod with everything I tried... I'm thinking the altitude is my problemI will definitely keep track of the humidity it's cold here now 5 degrees but 86percent humidity


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2020)

Did you try nuking the pellets for a couple of minutes before using them?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

I always nuke them and they are stored in the house till I get it figured out


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2020)

How long did you let the cheese mellow before you tried it?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

Still trying it... it's been 4 wks... I'm eating my other two cheese smokes usually I can eat it the same day


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2020)

So what's your altitude? I always wonder why some folks keep their location a secret. RAY


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

1,640..I wasn't keeping it a secret I updated it now hopefully it shows... Antigo Wisconsin


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a 12" tube going now for 4 hrs in the mes ...dump tube about 2.5 inches out in the dump position I can see into the smoker and see my salmon last night I couldn't see into the smoker with the tube in the mailbox same pellets but it's working so not messing with it....every day it seems different thanks to everyone who is helping I greatly appreciate it..I love to cook so if I can add smoking to it I'll be happy..the salmon looks delicious


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2020)

I don't think altitude is the problem Kevin, you're not that high up. I never get as cold as you are now, that might have something to do with your issue, I don't know. Maybe the wind? RAY


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm keeping notes now we have been in the 40s  so really not sure but I'll figure it out ...as long as it works when I plan a smoking day I'll be happy...


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

Salmon looks good


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

A few pieces of candy


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the help lately!!! Today was successful salmon turned out and my ribs also they will be finished tomorrow...the tubes worked well in the smoker.. I'll try cheese this week.. thanks again to everyone


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy you got it working to your liking .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks Great, Kevin!!
Nice looking Vittles.
I try to keep my smoke light enough that I can see to the back of my smoker racks.
I don't like it too thick to be able to see things on the back of the racks.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 21, 2020)

I was actually impressed I could see in the smoker.. thanks for all your help


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2020)

I don't know what you expect to see in your smoker, nothing there but meat and smoke. The salmon and ribs look wonderful, be happy! RAY


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm like Bear when I look through the window on the smoker I want to see the back of the smoker and the food I'm smoking especially on a cold smoke.. don't want the smoke to heavy and just sitting in the smoker


----------

